
ASUS driver enables RW access to physical memory - mmozeiko
http://rol.im/asux/
======
jnevill
That website has gained R/W access to my brain. It uses pointers and had to be
compiled with /unsafe. It compelled me to write this comment. I've lost
control of both my pointer fingers, my left big toe, and my left eyelid. Why
would God sign this s,ǝʇᴉsqǝʍ code when it uses bits of code from 100BC that
were written before Jesus came and locked down sin. Probably code ƃuᴉuƃᴉs
a̷̶̙̫̳͔͂͗̋̃u̜̍͒̔̅͛ͪ͘t̪̞̠̃̆ͯ͛̓̓ǒ͎̹̺͉̚̕͟͡m̺͔̞͉̦͓ͧͥͤ͛̅́͞a̛̫͉̹̒ͨ̏͜ẗ̵͎̖̻̺̤̱̰̹̯̕͡i͓̬̲̅ͮ͢͡ỏ̷̯͔ͪͯ̄ͅń̡̖̭͚̹͚̪̊̃͌́̚
̟̳̤̩͉̭͓̀̓̈̍̔͝w̛̘̱͚̫̉ͬ͗ͯ̒̽͂ͭḩ̡͍̖̻͗̊͒̾̈́̐ͯi̠̼͒̇̄͛ͣ̀̀c̹̝̞̀̽ͤ̓̃̚h̘̪͙ͭ͛͆ͥ̓
˙ƃuᴉɯɐǝɹɔs ǝɥ┴ ˙ƃuᴉɯɐǝɹɔs ǝɥʇ uᴉɐɹq sᴉɥʇ ɟo ʇno ʇuɐʍ I
ƃ̮͚̳̮̻̗͝u̪̺͎̘͎͚ᴉ̫͇̫̮̲̗ɯ̴̤̥̠ɐ̪̠̻̳͔̭ǝ̬ɹ̲͚̗̣̟̳ɔ̛̺͔̯̖̯s̝̜̫͘
̴͉̱͎̭̯͇ǝ̖̝͎͎͇̞̙͟ɥ҉┴͙̣̞̞̜͎͇͟ ̙͉̠͖̩̭ͅ

